# African-American Considering



## jvwh3b (Mar 12, 2009)

I am an Afican-American male, mid 60's looking for an inexpensive place to possibly resettle, outside of the US. Are there any African-American expats on this forum? Briefly; I'm retired from government service, undergrad degree in Criminal Justice/Human Services, certification in Teaching English as a Second Language, stroke survivor, and a resident of New York City. Why do I want to leave the US? The economy is strangling us all!

I'm looking for input concerning more desirable places to live in Joburg and Cape Town, is the crime eeally as bad as they say (coming from NYC, I doubt it), do you have regrets locating to SA, and not that I'm that much of a joiner, are there any Expat Groups targeting toward African-Americans? (And please, before anyone takes issue with me about the "African-American thing," we'd like to believe it's not so, but it's not always about a "kumbayah - everyone join hands" moment.)

Any, and all, information is appreciated. Thanks.

Carlo


----------



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

Johannesburg has very violent robberies, but you'll love Cape Town. Coming from London, UK, I find it hard to suppress my giggles when people talk about the possibility (fear) of mugging etc. People here flash their bling without a second thought. I wouldn't dream of doing that in London


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Once again HereForNow's information is incorrect. If you want to live in a gated community and travel to and from a Mall for your kicks the perhaps its safer than London but having lived in both one cannot take things in isolation.

Please compare apples with apples as you are not giving a balanced view.


----------



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi JVWH, having lived in both the US (born there) and SA (and Europe, too), I think you'll find - energy-wise and security-wise - that Jo'burg is very similar now to NYC in the early 80s, if you remember the vibe back then? Cape Town is gorgeous, but everything happens in Joburg. Also, it's the most 'African' of South African cities, with a large and powerful black middle-class and intelligensia (not so Cape Town, which is quite Afrikaans, blonde, and Eurotrash beach culture, with an established hippy counter-culture) so it depends if you want to be an 'active' retiree, or a chilled-out one? If you want to be 'out there' and active (and interactive), then Jo'burg's your place. If you want to pursue your own interests (e.g. reading, painting, sport, etc), then Cape Town might better suit. South Africans are very friendly and open so you'll no doubt make some great friends in no time. There are around 16,000 Americans permanently living here, with most African-Americans in metro Jo'burg. There are expat organizations, but not sure if there are any specifically for African-Americans (would expect so, but the American School in Jo'burg would have more information). I moved here in my 20s, the country has been very good to me - I've worked hard, but have been completely fulfilled in lifestyle, income, spiritual, sense of humanity (and all those other Oprah things!). No regrets whatsoever. But I'm not naive either, South Africa is not a 'picnic' - it's a very hard country in many ways! But it's been great for me, so much so that I return to the US every year as a visitor, more than an American! My advice - visit for a month or two, if you can, and see for yourself. There are lots of great places to retire around the world - depends what you're after. I have Dutch friends whose parents retired here and they love it but they run around a lot - are fixing up a home themselves, do volunteer work, do Latin-American dancing lessons, do cycling and marathons, etc. My gut response says that Jo'burg is a young person's city. It's not exactly a retiree's kind of place, unless you're an active kind of person.


----------



## jvwh3b (Mar 12, 2009)

Americano said:


> Hi JVWH, having lived in both the US (born there) and SA (and Europe, too), I think you'll find - energy-wise and security-wise - that Jo'burg is very similar now to NYC in the early 80s, if you remember the vibe back then? Cape Town is gorgeous, but everything happens in Joburg. Also, it's the most 'African' of South African cities, with a large and powerful black middle-class and intelligensia (not so Cape Town, which is quite Afrikaans, blonde, and Eurotrash beach culture, with an established hippy counter-culture) so it depends if you want to be an 'active' retiree, or a chilled-out one? If you want to be 'out there' and active (and interactive), then Jo'burg's your place. If you want to pursue your own interests (e.g. reading, painting, sport, etc), then Cape Town might better suit. South Africans are very friendly and open so you'll no doubt make some great friends in no time. There are around 16,000 Americans permanently living here, with most African-Americans in metro Jo'burg. There are expat organizations, but not sure if there are any specifically for African-Americans (would expect so, but the American School in Jo'burg would have more information). I moved here in my 20s, the country has been very good to me - I've worked hard, but have been completely fulfilled in lifestyle, income, spiritual, sense of humanity (and all those other Oprah things!). No regrets whatsoever. But I'm not naive either, South Africa is not a 'picnic' - it's a very hard country in many ways! But it's been great for me, so much so that I return to the US every year as a visitor, more than an American! My advice - visit for a month or two, if you can, and see for yourself. There are lots of great places to retire around the world - depends what you're after. I have Dutch friends whose parents retired here and they love it but they run around a lot - are fixing up a home themselves, do volunteer work, do Latin-American dancing lessons, do cycling and marathons, etc. My gut response says that Jo'burg is a young person's city. It's not exactly a retiree's kind of place, unless you're an active kind of person.



Americano,

Thank you very much for your assessment of the two cities and answer to my question. Even though I have reduced mobility because of a recent stroke, I would thonk Joburg would be the place for me. But as you said, I would go to South Africa for some months before I make a move. I certainly am not looking for blond, blu-eyed glitz. I need something a bit more earthy and real.

I do remember NYC in he '80's, and with all of its seediness then, it was still my favorite city and one of my favorite times in its history. Your candor is appreciated.

Thanks again.

Carl


----------



## foxyncali (May 1, 2013)

*Possibly Relocating*



jvwh3b said:


> I am an Afican-American male, mid 60's looking for an inexpensive place to possibly resettle, outside of the US. Are there any African-American expats on this forum? Briefly; I'm retired from government service, undergrad degree in Criminal Justice/Human Services, certification in Teaching English as a Second Language, stroke survivor, and a resident of New York City. Why do I want to leave the US? The economy is strangling us all!
> 
> I'm looking for input concerning more desirable places to live in Joburg and Cape Town, is the crime eeally as bad as they say (coming from NYC, I doubt it), do you have regrets locating to SA, and not that I'm that much of a joiner, are there any Expat Groups targeting toward African-Americans? (And please, before anyone takes issue with me about the "African-American thing," we'd like to believe it's not so, but it's not always about a "kumbayah - everyone join hands" moment.)
> 
> ...


carlo, were you able to make your big move? i hope things worked out for you. now, i am in the same sitution pretty much as you were back then and was also thinking about relocating. can you offer any information or advice. thanks. 
carla


----------



## foxyncali (May 1, 2013)

carlo,
my post was on 5/1/13
carla


----------



## john albert (Mar 30, 2013)

O.0


----------



## jvwh3b (Mar 12, 2009)

foxyncali said:


> carlo, were you able to make your big move? i hope things worked out for you. now, i am in the same sitution pretty much as you were back then and was also thinking about relocating. can you offer any information or advice. thanks.
> carla


Carla,

No, I've not made my "big move" as yet. However, still hoping to at least visit SA in the near furure to get a feel of the country!

Carlo


----------



## foxyncali (May 1, 2013)

*south africa*

carlo,

it's been a few years for me too (contemplating the move) however, i'm getting closer to purchasing my ticket. hopefully by next spring if not sooner.

the main hold up for me has been the lack of a travel partner, being female i have to think of my safety first. if you are interested in talking or meeting up to discover the possibilities of us traveling together, please let me know how i can get in touch with you outside of this forum or how i can provice you my contact info.

looking forward to your response.
carla


----------

